# Flood tide, fly swap



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

Anyone interested in doing a fly swap? Some great fall floods are about to start in NEFL and need an excuse to get behind the tying bench. Will be capped at 12 people. A tie for redfish, drum, or sheep. Maybe something all 3 can eat

Will determine do date once we fill.

1. dbrady784
2. Jred
3. Wilmywood
4. MatthewAbbot
5. Bill payne
6. G8rfly
7. a_cole_p
8. Jared D
9. Bestoftexas
10. Dalecityusa
11. Caidenjenkins
12. Featherwhipper


----------



## Wilmywood (Oct 7, 2019)

put me down!


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

I’d be in.


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

I’ll do it if there’s still a spot open.


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## a_cole_p (Jan 15, 2018)

I'm in!


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

Little Monday motivation to get this group filled out! 2 of 12 ready to go!


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

I am in if there is still a spot open. 
I have three go to flies- a marsh bug (popper), a crab pattern, or a merkin style.
Not sure which I would do- Maybe size 6 on crab or merkin since Sheepies are in the equation.


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

4 more still open..


----------



## Hickerson45 (Jul 12, 2018)

Hey so what’s this about? Lol


----------



## BestofTexas (Jul 18, 2021)

dbrady784 said:


> 4 more still open..


Hell I’m in.


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hickerson45 said:


> Hey so what’s this about? Lol


you tie 11 flies, send them to me, and you get 12 different ones sent back. Usually you send a prelabeled shipping container (or money) with the flies to be sent back to you.


----------



## BestofTexas (Jul 18, 2021)

Finished up, waiting for the list to finish filling up. Swapped out that sparse one in the picture for one out of my box 😂


----------



## mpk1996 (Aug 6, 2020)

Damn. That’s cool. Got a flood tide redfish trip here in lax coming. Just getting into all this but the next step is learning to tie flies. Maybe I’ll be ready the next time!


----------



## Dalecityusa (Sep 14, 2016)

I’m in if there’s an open spot !


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

When these due? Thinking I want to order materials but can finish with what’s on hand.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Probably going to go with a mini strong arm.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

I’ll do something like this


----------



## caidenjenkins (Sep 16, 2020)

Count me in!


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

We can set a due date when we fill. As for everyone already in it would be great to get a jump on tying them up.


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

If everyone could have their flies sent to me by labor day weekend, gives you roughly 2 weeks to get them finished and shipped. Please remember to either include money for return postage, or a prepaid label/envelope (also it is very helpful to have a note with your shipping info on it if you don't include a label). Feel free to PM me for address and any other questions. Hoping to get the last spot filled before then!


----------



## featherwhipper (Aug 12, 2019)

dbrady784 said:


> If everyone could have their flies sent to me by labor day weekend, gives you roughly 2 weeks to get them finished and shipped. Please remember to either include money for return postage, or a prepaid label/envelope (also it is very helpful to have a note with your shipping info on it if you don't include a label). Feel free to PM me for address and any other questions. Hoping to get the last spot filled before then!


Still an open spot?


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

featherwhipper said:


> Still an open spot?


You’re in


----------



## Miles813 (Jul 1, 2021)

Man I just barely missed a spot, I guess next time, let me know if someone drops out!


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

Started getting some in the mail. Y’all are in for a treat! Great ties so far


----------



## caidenjenkins (Sep 16, 2020)

ill have mine done in a day or 2


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Planned on finishing up today but work SUCKED… So, glass or two of scotch and bed for me.


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

Mine are done, what do you all usually ship them in?


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

Bill Payne said:


> Mine are done, what do you all usually ship them in?


I sent mine in a small tackle tray/ box. I had also considered a small cardboard box but wanted to keep them separate in transit.


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

Bill Payne said:


> Mine are done, what do you all usually ship them in?


a small envelope with return label or cash works. Some flies may smush some but nothin a brush can’t work out


----------



## Dalecityusa (Sep 14, 2016)

Should be done w mine today. Will ship tomorrow 👍🏽


----------



## Wilmywood (Oct 7, 2019)

Sending mine out tomorrow. had to go out of town for a few days unexpectedly and couldn't get them done


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

i sent mine out yesterday priority, but they might not make it by Monday because of the holiday. Definitely Tuesday. Sorry about that. I will check the tracking when I get to the office.


----------



## Hendrik Schroor (Oct 31, 2018)

dbrady784 said:


> Anyone interested in doing a fly swap? Some great fall floods are about to start in NEFL and need an excuse to get behind the tying bench. Will be capped at 12 people. A tie for redfish, drum, or sheep. Maybe something all 3 can eat
> 
> Will determine do date once we fill.
> 
> ...


That’s a great idea will try that in Australia


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Hendrik Schroor said:


> That’s a great idea will try that in Australia


I like following these threads and when they post pictures of their flies it gives me something to copy or steal an idea or two.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

mro said:


> I like following these threads and when they post pictures of their flies it gives me something to copy or steal an idea or two.


I have been in several trout fly swaps and I never fished my "swap flies." They are more like trophy flies, and like you said, patterns for future ties. Some folks wanted to just throw something together to get in the swap. while others wanted to show off. I liked the show off flies, of course.


----------



## Hendrik Schroor (Oct 31, 2018)

mro said:


> I like following these threads and when they post pictures of their flies it gives me something to copy or steal an idea or two.


Some great looking flies being made in the group


----------



## obrientimm (Jan 28, 2013)

Finfan said:


> Your location?


Finfan is a scammer. Dont buy anything from him.


----------



## snookin44 (Nov 5, 2008)

Dang this is a sweet idea! Sign me up for the next one.


----------



## Hendrik Schroor (Oct 31, 2018)

obrientimm said:


> Finfan is a scammer. Dont buy anything from him.


Ok


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

still waiting on a few flies from people. Once they are all in they will get packed and sent out.


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Send pics of the flies tied please when you get them all in


----------



## BestofTexas (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

dbrady784 said:


> Anyone interested in doing a fly swap? Some great fall floods are about to start in NEFL and need an excuse to get behind the tying bench. Will be capped at 12 people. A tie for redfish, drum, or sheep. Maybe something all 3 can eat
> 
> Will determine do date once we fill.
> 
> ...


Here are the flies I have so far. Still missing a few…


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

If you don’t see yours please PM me. Thanks.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Fly I sent in works haha


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

So does mine…. Except my son had a hard time keeping the “stupid fly reel” handle turning and thus lost it right after this pick.
Went 2 for 4 tonight (he LOST two of the four tailers … saw four total).
He was bow jockey all on his own. He even jumped out of the boat to chase one down… but when it bit, he got so excited he forgot to set the hook!
I could not be prouder though!


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice! Hope you got out of there before that rain came in. We got soaked 


Jared D said:


> So does mine…. Except my son had a hard time keeping the “stupid fly reel” handle turning and thus lost it right after this pick.
> Went 2 for 4 tonight (he LOST two of the four tailers … saw four total).
> He was bow jockey all on his own. He even jumped out of the boat to chase one down… but when it bit, he got so excited he forgot to set the hook!
> I could not be prouder though!
> View attachment 183661


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

So we are still missing a few but not sure if they will come in. If everyone who has sent them in can PM me your real name, so I can figure out which people actually get flies. Also I will have a few additional flies from each of you since some didn’t send them in. Would you like me to just send them back to the owner or? Thanks all, shooting to get them sorted and out by monday


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

No pseudonym here.

I tied the strong arm merkin. If someone wants more than one send it to them.


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

MatthewAbbott said:


> No pseudonym here.
> 
> I tied the strong arm merkin. If someone wants more than one send it to them.


LOL used that one Wednesday thinking I could fool a fish with it. Never did get to cast it but thing looked tasty


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

dbrady784 said:


> LOL used that one Wednesday thinking I could fool a fish with it. Never did get to cast it but thing looked tasty


Hopefully you’ll get a shot with it soon. I started throwing them last year around this time and they quickly became a top fly in the box.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Did it again. Where the hell are my flies?? 
I say just keep the extras as a thank you for hosting


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

I am Jared D
You can do whatever works best for you w the extras.
Jred, we got soaked…. Like deluge soaked. Putting the boat on the trailer was crazy fun when you can’t see 30 feet due to blinding rain.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

I had some guys drop out at the end of the swap I hosted earlier this year. Frustrating, but in the end I had some great guys step up and help out. Maybe open it up to a few people or just send everyone a double or two. Either way looks like some really good submissions!


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm good if you want to just send those out that submitted and keep the extras for yourself!


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

Flies mailed. Be on the lookout


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

dbrady784 said:


> Flies mailed. Be on the lookout


Thanks for organizing it!


----------



## Dalecityusa (Sep 14, 2016)

Thanks !


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

Got my package today. Great looking flies. Thanks to DBrady for doing it. I am sure it was a big time suck.
Some nice ties... will torture test them soon.


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

As I was shipping them out I noticed a bunch of people semi local (within a 2hr drive). I regularly fish the IRL and hit dock lights for snook and tarpon. If anyone wants to fish feel free to hit me up.


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

I just got mine, the flies are awesome! Thanks everyone, and a big thanks to DBrady for all the hard work!


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Mine came in today. You guys killed it. Solid looking bugs that’ll be perfect for this October.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Caught fish on each of the flies I received today. Caught one sheepie and lost 3 more that I didn’t get a solid hook into.


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

Nice work. Solid job on the whole lot of them. Plan to go this weekend and try a few of the patterns. Some real beauties

also, curious what your vessel is? Looks cool.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Jared D said:


> Nice work. Solid job on the whole lot of them. Plan to go this weekend and try a few of the patterns. Some real beauties
> 
> also, curious what your vessel is? Looks cool.


It’s the SKANU. This was the first time I’ve been able to take it out.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

MatthewAbbott said:


> It’s the SKANU. This was the first time I’ve been able to take it out.


I've got a canoe I'd love to fish in that spot, but parking makes me nervous... Skanu looks perfect for those 'close to the launch' spots.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

KurtActual said:


> I've got a canoe I'd love to fish in that spot, but parking makes me nervous... Skanu looks perfect for those 'close to the launch' spots.


 Parking isn’t an issue for the most part as long as you’re past the signs. It can get really crowded now though. I fish during the week and I’d hate to see what it looks like on a weekend.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

MatthewAbbott said:


> I fish during the week and I’d hate to see what it looks like on a weekend.


I've been doing that since the 70's


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Parking isn’t an issue for the most part as long as you’re past the signs. It can get really crowded now though. I fish during the week and I’d hate to see what it looks like on a weekend.


Maybe I'll run into you sometime. If you see a weirdo waving from an Indian River Canoe, it's me.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

KurtActual said:


> Maybe I'll run into you sometime. If you see a weirdo waving from an Indian River Canoe, it's me.


Ha. I’ll look for ya. Lol


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Caught fish on each of the flies I received today. Caught one sheepie and lost 3 more that I didn’t get a solid hook into.
> View attachment 185216
> View attachment 185217
> View attachment 185218
> ...


That's great! Thanks for sending. Super happy/relieved my pattern was in there!


----------

